# can't load snd_uaudio.ko: Exec format error



## Bront_in_Hood (Apr 18, 2014)

I have FreeBSD 9.2 x64. I want to load snd_uaudio.ko module. When I run `kldload snd_uaudio.ko` I get error:

```
can't load snd_uaudio.ko: Exec format error
```
I tried to add this module to /boot/loader.conf but it doesn't load successfully on system start too.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 18, 2014)

This happens when the modules are not in sync with the kernel. For some reason the modules and the kernel are from different versions, that's why you get the "exec format" error.


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Apr 18, 2014)

So I should rebuild my kernel? Or there is a way to rebuild certain module (snd_uaudio)?


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Apr 22, 2014)

I built and installed new kernel. I added snd_uaudio to my kernel configuration.

```
snd_uaudio_load="YES"
```
 is still in /boot/loader.conf.
But still no sound. `kldstat` doesn't show snd_uaudio is loaded.
`kldload snd_uaudio.ko` still returns: 
	
	



```
can't load snd_uaudio.ko: Exec format error
```

So what should I do now?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 22, 2014)

If you have updated source, do a full update: buildworld, kernel, installworld, `mergemaster -Ui`.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2014)

Also make sure you haven't specifically excluded or included certain kernel modules via make.conf and/or src.conf.


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (May 2, 2014)

I've executed everything from list: "`buildworld, kernel, installworld, mergemaster -Ui`".
Also I rechecked /etc/make.conf and /etc/src.conf. snd_uaudio is not excluded.
Now I have new kernel, new world. But there is still:

```
kldload: can't load /boot/kernel/snd_uaudio.ko: Exec format error
```

So. What should I do now?


----------

